# Bo' Selecta!



## Master of Blades (Aug 24, 2003)

Just a quick question.....Do you guys get Bo' Selecta in the states or is it just us lot down in Britain. Anyone who has seen it down here knows what I am talking about lol :rofl:


----------



## satans.barber (Aug 24, 2003)

Chamoooooooooooooon MOB!

Michael.


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 24, 2003)

Check mah bad self, Chmon EHEEEEEEEEEEE!



Something tells me its only a British thing lol 


But in the words of David Blane........"Kazsham" 


:rofl:


----------



## satans.barber (Aug 24, 2003)

The magic's comin' baby....  

As you can see, I live in Leeds (born n' bred) so the Craig David sketches crack me up! Proper Bo!

Ian.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> * Anyone who has seen it down here knows what I am talking about lol :rofl: *



I have no clue.:shrug:


----------



## Andi (Aug 25, 2003)

Oh come on. As if that show would work anywhere but in Britain. Eh Kes?

Thank you please.


----------



## satans.barber (Aug 25, 2003)

Well, let's test the theory!

'Michael Jackson' clip here (you need DivX 5 from divx.com if you don't have it already):

http://www.satans.barber.dsl.pipex.com/video/jackson.divx.avi

American friends - does this crack you up like it does us Brits, or is a British sense of humour definitely required?  

EEHEEEE! Cop-e-rite infringement chamooon!

Ian.


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 25, 2003)

Its unfair though, they wouldnt get the whole "Hello Im a bear, up a tree, on Hampstead Heath" and his tail popping out and stuff. TOO funny  


You make me Sex Wee Thankyou Please


----------



## Andi (Aug 25, 2003)

Of course they'd get all the visual jokes but they wouldn't get the obscure British TV Z-list celeb references.

"Christine Hamilton, Christine Hamilton"


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Andi _
> *Of course they'd get all the visual jokes but they wouldn't get the obscure British TV Z-list celeb references.
> 
> "Christine Hamilton, Christine Hamilton" *




Lol, guess we just have to wait for one un-suspecting American to click that button


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 29, 2003)

Guess none of you Americans have a sense of humour :wah:


----------

